# pro chem tri test 400



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just wondering when this blend starts to kick in and what experiences you have had with it ? 

Cheers watson100


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

I used it and never found it any good felt nout from it.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

takes about 2 weeks... all very long esters- enanthate, cypionate and decanoate... I add some prop at the front end.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

strength gains start kicking in week 2 then mate or expect them a bit later ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Used many times great product kicked in well around 3-4 weeks mark, by week 6-7 was very good


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

My 3rd week n hasn't kicked in yet. How thick is the oil? Almost like gel!


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Seems to be working good. I'm doing 250 every 3rd day.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

I know lads in my gym have gained well from the product but i have seen some mix reviews on it on forums


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ill let u know in few weeks


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers pal much appreciated


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Started using the tri test hopefully is a good blend and trust worthy lab


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Only test I use for cycles, apart from their test 300 for crusing.

It's good stuff, never had a problem and works very well.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

When did you find it kicked in mate ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Used many times great product kicked in well around 3-4 weeks mark, by week 6-7 was very good


ditto.

about week 6/7 everything just gets lighter 

smooth med, zero PIP


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Used it for a while now. VERY thick to inject compared to other tests I have used!

But works well lol.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers lads look forword to the results


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I find it kicks in around the 3 week mark, and just keeps getting better from there.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Would you say you start experiencing strength gains in with three or more things like libido ? Cheers watson100


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

4th week now 2ml ew and strength gains are becoming noticeable. I'm looking bigger although scales are up slightly I haven't had much weight increase. I'm using albuterol though so I've lost body fat and gained a few pound. Libido wise not much different to when I'm off, I don't usually notice much change in libido on long estered tests tbh


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

How long you running the cycle for mate ? Let me know how the results are


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just a ten week cycle mate but switching to 3ml cidoteston next week as I picked some up cheap 

I'm impressed with the test 400 as I don't usually get anything at all till at least week 5


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Good luck with your cycle mate hope you get the results your after


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

For me usually the 3-4 wks I get noticable strength and mass gains. by 6wks and after good strength increases. I rate it, and will always be using it regardless of cutting or bulking. 1st ProChem med I have tried as I am a Global Britannic user. Even my GB source states that PC are a very good lab.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

All this "when does it kick" stuff.... guys, no offence, but think this is largely placebo...

What I mean is, TriTest 400 is Enanthate (120mg), Cypionate (120mg) and Undecanoate (160mg).

These esters will reach peak release rates to the blood stream within 48 hours. The test is there, working straight away.

I can notice changes within a couple of days, and in fact am just now. On Monday I took just 1/2ml (200mg total), and there are subtle changes already, slight fullness return, subtle increase in sexual interest, appetite etc etc...

Steroids, with the exception of some crazy high peak short duration androgenics, don't "kick" as such. They get to work pretty much straight off the bat... don't tell yourself, or condition yourself that they dont start working for 4-6 weeks or whatever, that just conditions you subconsciously to put in less than 100% effort in the initial stage.

IMO like

So, to answer the OP, when do I notice Prochem T400 "kick"

Straight away.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rs007 said:


> All this "when does it kick" stuff.... guys, no offence, but think this is largely placebo...
> 
> What I mean is, TriTest 400 is Enanthate (120mg), Cypionate (120mg) and Undecanoate (160mg).
> 
> ...


Lol u have to pi55 on everyone's chips don't u haha!!!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Always :lol:

Bottom line tho - tis good stuff, get it in there


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got mine ready to roll, got about a week and halfs worth of m drol to kickstart it


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> I've got mine ready to roll, got about a week and halfs worth of m drol to kickstart it


Does running mdrol as a kickstart to a test cycle removes the possibility of a rebound from it?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

synthasize said:


> Does running mdrol as a kickstart to a test cycle removes the possibility of a rebound from it?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Lol I don't know mate, u seem to be overworrying about the rebound from it!


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

rs007 said:


> All this "when does it kick" stuff.... guys, no offence, but think this is largely placebo...
> 
> What I mean is, TriTest 400 is Enanthate (120mg), Cypionate (120mg) and Undecanoate (160mg).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response pal, so do you not find there is a point where noticeable strength increase and weight gain will accur ? I know diet is key but will theese effects start straight away ? I thought the best effects would be when the test had built up in the system over several weeks ?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> Lol I don't know mate, u seem to be overworrying about the rebound from it!


If you saw what it has done to my nipple you'd be overworrying about it

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

synthasize said:


> If you saw what it has done to my nipple you'd be overworrying about it
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


maybe its just not the compound for you then mate


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> maybe its just not the compound for you then mate


Yeah i agree, it's not, but in my thread about this I was just asking out of curiosity and for other members thinking about it to have some sort of defence against the rebound. I won't be running it again, i can tell you that much!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

synthasize said:


> Yeah i agree, it's not, but in my thread about this I was just asking out of curiosity and for other members thinking about it to have some sort of defence against the rebound. I won't be running it again, i can tell you that much!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Yeah sound mate, i never had a problem with it myself but yeah i see what ur sayin now


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Fatstuff how's the tri test working for you ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not started it yet, its on the horizon - 5th sept will be startin it lol, i cant be 4rsed to explain why, its sitting there waiting, tempting me lol


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

good luck mate


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been using the tri test for 4 weeks now guys I will comment back after i have finnished my cycle to say how I found the tri test from pro chem


----------



## jay2244 (Apr 27, 2011)

i am on my5th weeks of 1.5ml a week and i can say not seeb any sides wat so ever had sum good gains not massive like bt can c harded up alot feeling proper tight lol still got 5 more to go i am

on pro chem winsrtol at 50mg a day so its going really well will keep u upto data and my review on it lovely to inject tho


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

yes mate definately let me know how your results are after the ten weeks


----------



## jay2244 (Apr 27, 2011)

sure pal no problem


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

The guy asks about the nature of the blend and the thread gets turned into another "prochem are a great lab" thread.

Honest to god.....


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Have to wait and see how they are as on other forums I have seen bad reviews for pro chem yet on here only ever good ones


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

watson100 said:


> Have to wait and see how they are as on other forums I have seen bad reviews for pro chem yet on here only ever good ones


...no suprises.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Im currently on my 10th week of this stuff, stacked with Var and Pro, strength gains are good, definately got bigger, and for those who find it a thick gel to inject, heat it up first its far thinner and much easier to go in


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you not rate pro chem then or is everyone biased on the board about them


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

dont know why people would be biased ?? it either works or it doesnt, and for me it does


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I tried PC after seeing many of the reviews on here.

As good as any decent ugl is all i can say.

Although I am using their TriSus and NPP. It appears to be exactly what I paid for.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

how does everyone rate their orals? I recently used their 50mg winny and TBH i got nothing from them, not even a dry/sore joint in sight.

heard afew ppl say their dbols arent great at the moment either.

thoughts?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I loved their anavar at only 50mg ed.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> I loved their anavar at only 50mg ed.


Im using their Anavar at 100mg a day and Proviron at 50mg, Proviron I might up as nothing is happening just yet


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

watson100 said:


> Do you not rate pro chem then or is everyone biased on the board about them


It's not a question of whether or not i rate them mate, i have used several of their compounds and rated only 2 of them. They may work for others for sure.

Only issue i have with them and their sister lab Rohm is the ridiculous whoring that takes place in here for both labs.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

i must admit don't rate pro chems dbol at all compared to other ug's i have used


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^strange? Hearing lots of positive things about pc dbol lately?

I'm 1 week into pc winny at 75mg ed, so will see how it goes


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just going on personal experience mate didn't rate them been a while since i have used their dbol could of been a bad batch


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What dose was you running it at?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

i started t400 last week with tren e, pumps are unreal at the moment and looking forward to the strength gains :thumbup1:


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

i ran it 70mg a day for 4 weeks as a kick start to a test e cycle


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

watson100 said:


> I have been using the tri test for 4 weeks now guys I will comment back after i have finnished my cycle to say how I found the tri test from pro chem


Did you take any stats at the start weight, measurements etc so you know how much you will gain. Hopefully I'm picking mine up tonight. I have used it before last year


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

What would you say is best to use as a kick start. Test prop or dbol??


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> My 3rd week n hasn't kicked in yet. How thick is the oil? Almost like gel!


Im running the Nandrotest 400 at the minute and its like trying to draw tar


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

1010AD said:


> What would you say is best to use as a kick start. Test prop or dbol??


I would say test prop mate nice way to start a cycle


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Their Tbol is spot on, haven't used any of their other orals yet.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

thinking about their winny at the end of my test cycle


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> ditto.
> 
> about week 6/7 everything just gets lighter
> 
> smooth med, zero PIP


very true mate on week 6 and my strength has shot up aswell as weight gain


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

hi i'm everyone need some quick advice im going to take t 400 contains: 120mg Test Cypionate,120mg Test Enanthate and 160mg Test Decanoate.

stacking that with 50 mg of oxy bol ed running at 10 weeks aloghter just wondering whats best days to jab

monday and thursday at 0.5ml on both days or 1ml both days also whats the best pct ive been told novladex at 40/20/20/20 just got some 5000 iu throgh been told to jab it in my belly where my fat is but how would i go about sorting out my dosage shot the whole thing in one every week and when is the best time to start it thanks for all your help guys


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

hi i'm everyone need some quick advice im going to take t 400 contains: 120mg Test Cypionate,120mg Test Enanthate and 160mg Test Decanoate.

stacking that with 50 mg of oxy bol ed running at 10 weeks aloghter just wondering whats best days to jab

monday and thursday at 0.5ml on both days or 1ml both days also whats the best pct ive been told novladex at 40/20/20/20 just got some 5000 iu throgh been told to jab it in my belly where my fat is but how would i go about sorting out my dosage shot the whole thing in one every week and when is the best time to start it thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Had very good strength gains on it, but libido wasn't elevated at all. Didn't feel anything outside the gym, but inside, although i felt the same as off gear, i was hitting mad PR's weekly after 4weeks. Yet on Alpha Pharma Testocyp my libido was just silly high, was more aggressive, but strength was nowhere near as amplified as on TriTest400, weird. Size gains good on both though. PC was also cheaper. Using Alpha Pharma Induject now, so will see...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

daz89uk said:


> hi i'm everyone need some quick advice im going to take t 400 contains: 120mg Test Cypionate,120mg Test Enanthate and 160mg Test Decanoate.
> 
> stacking that with 50 mg of oxy bol ed running at 10 weeks aloghter just wondering whats best days to jab
> 
> monday and thursday at 0.5ml on both days or 1ml both days also whats the best pct ive been told novladex at 40/20/20/20 just got some 5000 iu throgh been told to jab it in my belly where my fat is but how would i go about sorting out my dosage shot the whole thing in one every week and when is the best time to start it thanks for all your help guys


No need to jab twice a week


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

expletive said:


> No need to jab twice a week


Thanks have you got any advice on my pct and my 5000iu


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

5000iu of what?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

watson100 said:


> I know lads in my gym have gained well from the product but i have seen some mix reviews on it on forums


as will often be the case cos there are usually a bunch of people with no clue about training that run it, expect to be like "the Rock" after a month and then say its fake cos they arnt


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

daz89uk said:


> Thanks have you got any advice on my pct and my 5000iu


Add 1ml bac water into your 5000iu hcg vial.

Draw out 0.2ml of mixed solution into 5 slin pins.

This will give you 5 slin pins, each one with 1000iu in each.

Jab one once a week.


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

sorry my bad 5000 iu pregnyl would i even need it in this cycle just got it to keep it to hand also best pct for this cycle ive been told nolvadex or Clomid


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Add 1ml bac water into your 5000iu hcg vial.
> 
> Draw out 0.2ml of mixed solution into 5 slin pins.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate great help when would i start it and is it right to jab the fat of your belly


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

If its HCG the 500-100iu EW

Clomid and Nolva for PCT, but you might get away with just nolva


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

daz89uk said:


> Nice one mate great help when would i start it and is it right to jab the fat of your belly


Under the skin,not intra adipose!pinch lift jab !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Add 1ml bac water into your 5000iu hcg vial.
> 
> Draw out 0.2ml of mixed solution into 5 slin pins.
> 
> ...


Hay buddy i was under the impression that once mixed it had limited life even if kept in fridge?Is my memory failing with age though? :tongue:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Hay buddy i was under the impression that once mixed it had limited life even if kept in fridge?Is my memory failing with age though? :tongue:


Yes it does but it if he is using 1000iu a week it will keep in the fridge.

If he uses less i suggest he freezes it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Hay buddy i was under the impression that once mixed it had limited life even if kept in fridge?Is my memory failing with age though? :tongue:


Chuck them in the freezer mate, takes 5 mins for them to defrost and it does not effect the HCG


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet when should i start it if i'm doing 1000iu per week and i'm doing a 10 week cycle might up it to 12 tho:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys,i presume bac water is better than supplied water?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

What dose have you decided for your cycle

Start HCG week 3


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Thanks guys,i presume bac water is better than supplied water?


the supplied water doesnt keep so bac water it is


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> takes about 2 weeks... all very long esters- enanthate, cypionate and decanoate... I add some prop at the front end.


yeah, takes ages to kick in. Prefer a T350 or similar, something with alittle prop in it. Dont mind using TT400/500s, but i like some fast acting included too if poss.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Thanks guys,i presume bac water is better than supplied water?


If frozen it makes no difference, but if left in the fridge BAC is better mate


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

think just doing a 1 a week mate. might top it up to 2 a week on week 4-5 sound ok do you still agree with  3rd week?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks again!


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

has anyone got good advice on getting rid of spots and water any ideas or hint, tips will be a great help thanks guys


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Water retention try upping your vit-c intake, also are you taking an AI?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I did it with Sus and loved the reslts from it...


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

vit c never heard of that cheers no i cant get hold of my source for ai don't really know allot about it either could you give me some quick advice please


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Youve never heard of vitamin C.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Vita what?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

using PC Tri Test 400 now and its working like a charm PC products i swear they have never let me down once.


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

nah i have heard vit-c just did't know it helped out ai how much should i take each day for how long im doing 4 weeks oxy bol 50mg ed and tri 400 1ml a week for 10-12 weeks also my 5000 iu pregnyl


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

are the real please help thanks


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Used many times great product kicked in well around 3-4 weeks mark, by week 6-7 was very good


same with me, been on gear for ages now so everything takes longer to kick in lol, d'oh.


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

any one


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

daz89uk said:


> any one


Yes the nolva looks like a legit generic.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

better to start your own thread asking that :whistling:


----------

